# Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Hallo, Leute!

Ein paar Fragen zum Airflow eines wassergekühlten PCs. Ich gehe von 2 Voraussetzungen aus, welche mir plausibel erscheinen und auch gemeinhin als Standard angegeben werden: 

1. Der Luftstrom muß vorne rein und hinten raus. Die Gehäusehersteller geben eben diese Luftkreislaufvariante als Standard an (meist in Form von Abbildungen). Auch diverse Knowhow-Videos z. B. auf youtube postulieren zwar dasselbe Belüftungs-Szenario. (Wird dann das fertige Resultat präsentiert, so schaut die Sache oft merkwürdigerweise anders aus - insbesondere sitzen zumeist die Radiatorlüfter hinter dem 360-Radiator, welcher an der Front angebracht ist - d. h. entweder sind dies AF-Lüfter und saugen die Luft ins Gehäuse - oder SP-Lüfter - und dann wird die Luft durch die Frontabdeckung noch vorne weggeblasen)

2. Gilt es, die Luft durch "widerstandsreiche" Radiatoren zu "pressen", so sind dazu SP-Lüfter (Static pressure) mit breiten Schraubenflügeln am besten geeignet. Will man jedoch einen kräftigen Luftzug im Gehäuse schaffen, so greift man zu den AF-Lüftern (Airflow) um größere Mengen Luft zu bewegen.

Und nun die FRAGEN: 

Ich habe vor in einem Corsair Graphite Series 780T einen 360 Radi zu verbauen – mit 3 x 120 mm SP-Lüftern an der Front sowie einen 140 mm AF-Lüfter am Heck. Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, daß ich optimalerweise die SP-Radiatorlüfter zur Front hin – also vor den Radiator anbringe und die Luft durch die Lamellen ins Gehäuse hinein pressen lasse (Push). Der 140-er AF bläst dann die Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus (Pull). Ist dieser Gedankengang richtig. Ist es überhaupt möglich die Lüfter vor dem Radiator zur Front hin zu verbauen? Danke im Voraus und Gruß

PS: Die geplanten Komponenten sind in der Signatur angegeben.


----------



## Madorius (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Hallo *Gromyröesku*,

ersteinmal, ja auf jeden Fall ist es möglich Lüfter vor einem Radiator zu verbauen. Die wäre für mich persönlich aber eher im "Pull"-betrieb Sinnvoll.

Das würde aber vom Airflowkonzept die meiner Meinung nach bessere Lösung verlangen, nämlich einen AF-Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter (d.H. an der Rückseite) zu verbauen. Dieser Lüfter versorgt dann das Gehäuse mit Frischluft, während die an den Radiatoren im Pull verbauten SP-Lüfter die Luft am Radiator ansaugen und somit die warme Luft rausbefördern.

Natürlich kannst du das ganze auch Push und Pull betreiben, was aber sehr viel PLatz benötigt.

Grundsätzlich lässt sich sagen, die gänigste Variante bei Radiatoren Pull ist, gefolgt von Push-Pull und dann erst Pull.

ABER:

Die Unterschiede sind marginal. Pull ist unter Umständen wie sie bei dir gegeben sind absolut einsetzbar und ich bin sicher es gibt höchstens einen Tempunterschied von 1- max 2 Grad Celsius.

Beste Grüße

Max

Edit: Bei meiner Variante sind die Lüfter im Gehäuse vor dem Radiator. D.h.        Radiator - SP-Lüfter - Gehäusewand.


----------



## chischko (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Madorius, 

entschuldige bitte wenn ich hier nun widerspreche, aber DAS ist insgesamt glaube ich größerer Mist... Wieso willst du nen SP Lüfter HINTEN rein SAUGEN lassen? Noch dazu wo hier kein Radi hängt? Versteh ich nicht! 

Es sollte kalte Luft durch die Radiatoren fließen, um das Wasser zu kühlen. Du weißt nicht, ob er im Inneren kalte Luft unbedingt braucht oder die erwärmte Luft reicht um einigermaßen Luftzirkulation zu haben. Leicht erwärmte Luft durch nen Radi via Pull nach außen zu saugen ist natürlich gut möglich und hat nur sehr geringen Einfluss auf die wirklche Wassertemperatur, aber optimal ist es natürlich nicht. Optimal ist kalte Luft von außen durch den Radi nach innen zu saugen und diese auch wieder abzutransportieren. Am besten haste nen leichten Überdruck in deinem Gehäuse, damit kein Staub eindringt und arbeitest mit Filtern bzw. Sieben gegen den Staub. 
Was wird denn mit Wasser gekühlt? CPU only? Die GPU auch? 

Außerdem sind die gängigsten Ravianten Push und Pull (auch hier gibt es Lüfter, die das sehr gut könen und einzlne, wie diese bionischen neuen Lüfter, die z.B. kein Pull mögen da sie unangenehme Geräusche produzieren. Push/Pull ist die seltenste und auch ineffizienteste (vom Geld her gesehen) Konfiguration! Push/Pull bringt herzlich wenig wenn die Lüfter nicht unbedingt >6cm dick sind. Ansonsten sind Shrouds die sehr viel bessere Investition. 
Hierzu mal ein kleines Video: Push vs. Pull vs. Push-Pull bei der Wasserkuhlung - YouTube

Grundsätzlich: Airflow Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter verwenden, Static Pressure Lüfter an nen Radi. Punkt! Airflow vs. Static pressure / Die richtigen Lufter fur Radiatoren und Co. - YouTube


----------



## Madorius (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Ich glaube du verstehst mein Konzept nicht. 

Kenschundco vewendet genau diese Konzeption. Sein Monster-Radiator in der Front blässt die Luft nach aussen, welche zuvor im Gehäuse war. Ein AF-Lüfter speist alle Radiatoren im Gehäuse mit Frischluft. Dieser ist im Heck verbaut.

 Nur das er anstatt mit Pull zu arbeiten Push/Pull verwedent, was sich aber natürlich nicht wirklich rentiert, ausser man ist Youtuber.

Du gehst hier auf Dinge ein die absolut niemand erwähnt oder deiner Argumentaion nach falsch gesagt hat. 

SP auf Radiatoren AF als Gehäuselüfter. Richtig, hat auch absolut niemand was anderes gesagt.

 Von Push/Pull hat vor dir niemand geredet und btw ist eindeutig Pull am seltensten und nicht Push/Pull. Liegt einfach daran, dass es Leute gibt die "meinen" Pull sei viel schlechter als Pusch, was aber Irrglaube ist. Marginale Unterschiede.

Finde deine Äußerungen etwas oberschlau ohne hier wirklich für ernstzunehmenden Kontent zu sorgen. #heißeLuft (hmm das passt sogar zu Thematik)


----------



## Thor76 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Wenn der Radiator vorne eingebaut werden soll, dann wäre es wohl das beste, wenn die Luft in das Gehäuse geblasen wird. Entweder per Push (Radiator-Lüfter-Gehäuse) oder per Pull (Lüfter-Radiator-Gehäuse). Rausblasend dürfte wohl nicht so gut funktionieren, da die meisten Fronten wohl eher relativ geschlossen sind und nicht richtig rausgeblasen werden kann.

Die grosse Frage ist natürlich die Grafikkarte, da sie ja noch einiges an Hitze produziert. Soll diese auch später mit in den Kreislauf? 

Möchtest du die ganzen Lüfter regeln? Normalerweise werden Radiatorlüfter auf langsame und leise Umdrehungen getrimmt. Den Gehäuselüfter kannst du dann auch entsprechend der Fördermenge anpassen.


----------



## chischko (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Madorius schrieb:


> SP auf Radiatoren AF als Gehäuselüfter. Richtig, hat auch absolut niemand was anderes gesagt.


Du hast deinen Eintrag nach meinem Einwurf editiert. Du hattest  folgendes dort stehen (vielleicht aus Versehen, das mag sein):



Madorius schrieb:


> ..., nämlich einen *SP*-Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter (d.H. an der Rückseite) zu  verbauen. Dieser Lüfter versorgt dann das Gehäuse mit Frischluft,...


 Das SP hast Du mit AF jetzt ersetzt ... retrograd, nicht gerade die feine Englische.


Madorius schrieb:


> Von Push/Pull hat vor dir niemand geredet


 ... Doch, du?


Madorius schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das ganze auch Push und Pull betreiben, was aber sehr viel PLatz benötigt.
> 
> Grundsätzlich lässt sich sagen, die gänigste Variante bei Radiatoren Pull ist, gefolgt von Push-Pull und dann erst Pull.


 (achja... lies mal genau... Hier haste mal wieder was "verwechselt" Pull--> Push/Pull--> Pull?... HÄ? )


----------



## Madorius (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Madorius*
> ...



Hier gebe ich dir Recht, war anders gemeint als geschrieben. War ein Fehler meinerseit. Ich weiß zwar von was ich rede, aber ich bringe Push und Pull trotzdme immer durcheinander. Sorry. Aber was die Thematik angeht sind wir einer Meinung, oder?



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Madorius*
> ...



Ja aber nicht als Lösungsansatz. ich rede die ganze Zeit von "Pull". Nicht Push und auch nicht Push/Pull. 
Warum Pull? Gnaz einfach er fragte ja ob es möglich ist 


> daß ich optimalerweise die SP-Radiatorlüfter zur Front hin – also vor den Radiator anbringe



Ich möchte ihm legendlich vorschlagen das ganze so zu betreiben das nicht wie er es möchte, mit Push, die warme Luft ins Gehäuse reinzieht sondern mit Pull rauszieht. 

Und zu guter letzt soll es natürlich so heißen:

Am meisten verwendet wird meiner Meinung nach Push, gefolgt von Push/Pull und dann erst Pull. 

Das ganze ist aber irrelevant den alle Methoden sind mit marginalen Unterschieden gleich effizient und darausfolgt, das man die ganze Sache auch Pull betreiben kann und am Ende im Gehäuse nur Radiatorenfläche sieht, was auch nicht gerade die hässlichste Lösung ist und sie kommt der Wunschlösungs des TE wohl am nähsten.

@ Thor76

Bei welche Gehäuse das ein klein wenig auf Wasserkühlung ausgelegt ist, ist die Front den bitte geschlossen? Weder beim Corsair Graphite Series 780T das der TE hat noch bei den beliebten Fractal, anderen Corsair, CoolerMaster und vielen anderen Herstellern sind die Gehäuse nach vorne gechlossen? Das gabs vor 10 Jahren vielleicht noch. Meistens sind direkt 2 140mm Lüfter sogar in der Front verbaut. Hier sollte sich ohne Probleme ein 280mm radiator verbauen lassen.


----------



## Thor76 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Madorius schrieb:


> @ Thor76
> 
> Bei welche Gehäuse das ein klein wenig auf Wasserkühlung ausgelegt ist, ist die Front den bitte geschlossen? Weder beim Corsair Graphite Series 780T das der TE hat noch bei den beliebten Fractal, anderen Corsair, CoolerMaster und vielen anderen Herstellern sind die Gehäuse nach vorne gechlossen? Das gabs vor 10 Jahren vielleicht noch. Meistens sind direkt 2 140mm Lüfter sogar in der Front verbaut. Hier sollte sich ohne Probleme ein 280mm radiator verbauen lassen.



Ich habe das Fractal Define S, das vorne eine komplett geschlossene Front hat. Die Luft wird vorne durch Seitenschlitze angesaugt, die sich wohl eher nicht zum rausblasen eigenen dürften.

Ich hab mir jetzt aber mal das Corsair Graphite Series 780T angesehen und das hat ja eine schöne Mesh-Front vorne und hier ist es ohne Probleme möglich die Radiatoren mit ausblasenden Lüftern zu installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Madorius schrieb:


> Bei welche Gehäuse das ein klein wenig auf Wasserkühlung ausgelegt ist, ist die Front den bitte geschlossen? Weder beim Corsair Graphite Series 780T das der TE hat noch bei den beliebten Fractal, anderen Corsair, CoolerMaster und vielen anderen Herstellern sind die Gehäuse nach vorne gechlossen? Das gabs vor 10 Jahren vielleicht noch. Meistens sind direkt 2 140mm Lüfter sogar in der Front verbaut. Hier sollte sich ohne Probleme ein 280mm radiator verbauen lassen.


 Mein Sharkoon BW9000-W Sharkoon BW9000-W weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat vorne eine geschlossene Front, oben zwei Möglichkeiten für optische Laufwerke, aber seitlich vorne, diagonal verlaufend, zwei Mesh-Leisten. Da kommt halt dann die Luft durch. Da passt oben bis 360er und vorne bis 280er als Radi rein, was ich auch so belegt hab. Beim vorderen hab ich die Lüfter vorne montiert, die blasen dann die Luft ins Gehäuse.

Ich wollte da eh mal testen, ob es mit rausblasenden vorderen Lüftern einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Nachty (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Am besten hab ich für mich getestet alle Radis rausblasen, dazu 2-3 Lüfter die Luft ins Case bringen das reicht völlig! Bei Wasserkühlung wo CPU+GPU gekühlt wird, ist die Gehäuse Luft lass es 2-3 Grad höher sein, wie ausserhalb!  Vorher dachte ich auch bring mal FrischLuft durch den Front Radi ins Case aber auf der anderen Seite ist sie knalle warm, und dann nach oben durch den Deckel Radi mach wenig Sinn!


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Nachty schrieb:


> Am besten hab ich für mich getestet alle Radis rausblasen, dazu 2-3 Lüfter die Luft ins Case bringen das reicht völlig! Bei Wasserkühlung wo CPU+GPU gekühlt wird, ist die Gehäuse Luft lass es 2-3 Grad höher sein, wie ausserhalb!  Vorher dachte ich auch bring mal FrischLuft durch den Front Radi ins Case aber auf der anderen Seite ist sie knalle warm, und dann nach oben durch den Deckel Radi mach wenig Sinn!


 ich hab ja AUCH noch nen Lüfter, der (hinten) kühle Luft reinbringt. Die Frage ist halt, ob - wenn ich die Luft am vorderen Raid RAUSblasen lasse - es in der Summe wirklich besser ist oder ob es wegen der beiden recht schmalen Mesh-Öffnungen nicht zu wenig warme Luft rausgeblasen wird, sich am Ende staut und dann der eine einzige reinblasende Lüfter insgesamt zu wenig frische Luft reinbringt. So wie es jetzt ist wird jedenfalls nix zu warm, das funktioniert, und zwar auch bei nur 500 UPM.


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Vielen Dank zunächst einmal! Oook Also Du meinst am Heck AF in Pull und ins Gehäuse frische Luft hineinnsaugen. Aber (!) - dann doch vorne an der Front - SP-Lüfter hinter dem Radi - das wäre ja noch besser, oder?? D. h.: 3 x 120 mm SP-Lüfter an der Innenseite des 360-Radiators an der Front, die im Push die Luft durch den Radiator hindurchdurch- und aus dem Gehäuse hinauspusten. Gruß
PS: Bei mir ist noch nichts gegeben - in der Signatur ist lediglich die Planung angegeben


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Madorius schrieb:


> Hallo *Gromyröesku*,
> 
> ersteinmal, ja auf jeden Fall ist es möglich Lüfter vor einem Radiator zu verbauen. Die wäre für mich persönlich aber eher im "Pull"-betrieb Sinnvoll.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank zunächst einmal! Oook Also Du meinst am Heck AF in Pull und ins Gehäuse frische Luft hineinnsaugen. Aber (!) - dann doch vorne an der Front - SP-Lüfter hinter dem Radi - das wäre ja noch besser, oder?? D. h.: 3 x 120 mm SP-Lüfter an der Innenseite des 360-Radiators an der Front, die im Push die Luft durch den Radiator hindurchdurch- und aus dem Gehäuse hinauspusten. 
Aber SP-Kühler als Ansauglüfter zu verwenden - das verstehe ich nicht. Die sind doch speziell zum Druck-Aufbauen ergo zum Durchpressen durch widerstandsreiche Körper gedacht.

Gruß
PS: Bei mir ist noch nichts gegeben - in der Signatur ist lediglich die Planung angegeben 

PS: Wie kann ich einen überflüssigen Beitrag resp. Antwort löschen? :-O


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Madorius schrieb:


> Edit: Bei meiner Variante sind die Lüfter im Gehäuse vor dem Radiator. D.h.        Radiator - SP-Lüfter - Gehäusewand.



Und die SP-Lüfter saugen nach außen?? - das ist - glaube ich - nicht optimal?


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Wieso bitte hinten rein? Da gibts einerseits keinen Staubfilter, und andererseits schadet die etwas erwärmte Luft im Gehäuse keineswegs.


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Thor76 schrieb:


> Wenn der Radiator vorne eingebaut werden soll, dann wäre es wohl das beste, wenn die Luft in das Gehäuse geblasen wird. Entweder per Push (Radiator-Lüfter-Gehäuse) oder per Pull (Lüfter-Radiator-Gehäuse). Rausblasend dürfte wohl nicht so gut funktionieren, da die meisten Fronten wohl eher relativ geschlossen sind und nicht richtig rausgeblasen werden kann.



Ganz genau - Du beschreibst ja mein Konzept. Und ja, ich gedenke die Graka auch zu bewässern. Ich würde sogar - spaßeshalber  - auch noch das Board mit überfluten - hab' nur noch keine Ahnung WAS und WOMIT - also was ich mir besorgen muß und welche Controller bzw. Bridges ich zum Opfer erkiesen soll. ) Vom Speicher würde ich eher die Finger weglassen - die neuen *Heatpipes schauen sehr schön aus.*


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Wie kann ich diesen Beitrag löschen um direkt zu antworten????



Madorius schrieb:


> Ich möchte ihm legendlich vorschlagen das ganze so zu betreiben das nicht wie er es möchte, mit Push, die warme Luft ins Gehäuse reinzieht sondern mit Pull rauszieht.




Oook "nicht die warme Luft des Radiators ins Gehäuse hineinblasen" - Ist natürlich ein Argument. Jetzt nehmen wir mal die Sache genau unter die Lupe. Wenn Du vor den Radiator an der Front AF-Lüfter verbaust, welche die Luft aus dem Radiator mithin aus dem Gehäuse raussaugen - und am Heck wiederum einen AF-Lüfter, der frische Luft ins Gehäuse holt - dann (!): 1. Führst Du durch den Radiator die warme Gehäuseluft durch, ok. Einerseits ist die Gehäuseluft ja i. d. R. etwas wärmer als die Zimmertemperatur. Andererseits ist es ja wichtig, daß gerade der Radiator, der den CPU (und womöglich noch Graka) kühlt, möglichst frische Luft von draußen bekommt! 2. Die feinen Lamellen des Radiators behindern natürlich einen freien Durchfluß der Luft - deshalb sollte man doch mit SP-Lüftern frische Luft durch die Lamellen pressen - ist doch logisch. 3. Wenn Du die Luft durch die Front nach außen beförderst - bekommst Du ja warme - auch feinstaubreiche Luft ins Gesicht - falls Du Dir mal VOR dem PC zu schaffen machen solltest (ist ja auch ein Argument). 4. (In der Diskussion ist dieser Argument bereits erwähnt worden) Am Heck gibt es meistens keinen Staubfilter - d. h. Du holst Dir den Staub ins Gehäuse, welcher sich dann auf dem Filter der Frontabdeckung sammelt!!


----------



## Gromyröesku (6. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*



Madorius schrieb:


> Ich möchte ihm legendlich vorschlagen das ganze so zu betreiben das nicht wie er es möchte, mit Push, die warme Luft ins Gehäuse reinzieht sondern mit Pull rauszieht.


Oook "nicht die warme Luft des Radiators ins Gehäuse hineinblasen" - Ist natürlich ein Argument. Jetzt nehmen wir mal die Sache genau unter die Lupe. Wenn Du vor den Radiator an der Front AF-Lüfter verbaust (also Radiator-AF-Lüfter-Frontwand), welche die Luft aus dem Radiator mithin aus dem Gehäuse raussaugen und am Heck wiederum einen AF-Lüfter, der frische Luft ins Gehäuse holt  - dann (!): 1. Führst Du durch den Radiator die warme Gehäuseluft durch, ok. Einerseits ist die Gehäuseluft ja i. d. R. etwas wärmer als die Zimmertemperatur. Andererseits ist es ja wichtig, daß gerade der Radiator, der den CPU (und womöglich noch Graka) kühlt möglichst frische Luft von draußen bekommt! 2. Die feinen Lamellen des Radiators behindern natürlich einen freien Durchfluß der Luft - deshalb sollte man doch mit SP-Lüftern frische Luft durch die Lamellen pressen - ist doch logisch. 3. Wenn Du die Luft durch die Front nach außen beförderst - bekommst Du ja warme - auch feinstaubreiche Luft ins Gesicht - falls Du Dir mal VOR dem PC zu schaffen machen solltest (ist ja auch ein Argument). 4. (In der Diskussion ist dieser Argument bereits erwähnt worden) Am Heck gibt es meistens keinen Staubfilter - d. h. Du holst Dir den Staub ins Gehäuse, welcher sich dann auf dem Filter der Frontabdeckung sammelt!!


----------



## Madorius (7. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

SilverStone Filter-Kit FF141 schwarz, Lite Retail

Erste Lösung für euer "Staubproblem".

Zweite Lösung für euer armes Gesicht:

Nicht vor dem PC hocken ...

Grundsätzlich:

Keine AF-Lüfter am Radiator. Weiß nicht wie du da plötzlich draufkommst. AF im Gehäuseheck um Lüft rein zuziehen. SP-Lüfter am Radiator um die Luft rauszuziehen.

Du traust dem Pull am Radiator nicht?

Guck dir das Video an das der "Kerle" mit dem Minion hier im Thread gepostet hat. Kenschundco ist ein Experte in Sachen Wasserkühlung. Seine Aussage Pull minimal schlechter als Push und wenn die Gegebenheiten es verlangen absolut umsetzbar mit keinen relevant schlechteren Ergebnis.

Eine viel größere Rolle bei den Temperaturen spielen die Radiatorflächen und nicht das verbauen der Lüfter. Hauptsache auf 280/420mm sind 2*140/3*140mm verbaut, ob push oder pull oder auch push/pull ist vollkommen Brastwurst.


----------



## Gromyröesku (7. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Du, Madorius, langsam reicht es mit den blöden Sprüchen. BIS JETZT hat man Dich hier mit Respekt behandelt. Es hört jedoch nicht auf. Persönliche Angriffe, latente Frechheiten - "euer armes Gesicht" "der Kerle". Kulturlosigkeit zur Schau zu stellen ist kein Zeichen von "Coolness". Außerdem schreibst Du furchtbares Deutsch und die Mißverständnisse sind vorprogrammiert. Die Videos kenne ich inn- und auswendig. "Kenschundco" macht zwar nette Videos - Widersprüche gibt es in denselben Videos jedoch reichlich. Ich schreibe noch ausführlich zu diesen Videos und zu den Begrifflichkeiten. In dieser Diskussion wird öfters aneinander vorbeigeredet. Kurz vorab: - keine AF-Lüfter am Radiator: weil - wie schon erwähnt - die Lamellen den freien Durchfluß der Luft behindern und deshalb SP-Lufter in diesem Fall besser geeignet sind. Genau dasselbe sagt auch "Kenschundco". Er sagt auch: wenn er das nicht so macht, dann nur weil er ein Freak ist ...


----------



## Madorius (7. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Ich, Madorius, finde weder das ich Respektlos noch blöde Sprüche reiße.

Ich entschuldige mich natürlich falls ich nicht ganz lupenreines Deutsch verwende, wenn ich auf der Arbeit während einer Pause versuche anderen Menschen einen Rat zu geben und daher etwas schneller schreiben muss, als andere.

Was an den Videos von Kenschundco widersprüchlich sein soll würde mich jetzt ernsthaft intessieren.

Was die SP-Lüfter am Radiator angeht:

Kann gut sein das hier wie du schon sagst, oft aneinander vorbei geredet wird. Dies liegt aber wohl am "furchtbaren" Deutsch, dass Menschen wie ich sprechen und eben auch nur verstehen. Mir fehlt daher wohl  die Fähigkeit deine wohl gewählten Worte zu verstehen.

Grundsätzlich darfst du, diese Sache auch umsetzen wie du willst. Ich habe dir nur versucht eine Lösung vorzuschlagen, die deiner ersten Frage am nähesten kommt. Ich wurde daraufhin angegangen. Zuerst von *chischko* dann jetzt Schlussendlich auch von dir. Du bist derjenige der hier um Rat bittet. Ich kann dir helfen, aber auch nur wenn du das möchtest. Anscheinend hast du aber etwas schlechte Laune.

Für mich ist die Sache mit chischko auch absolut kein Problem, Meinungsverschiedenheiten sind elementar wichtig für Communitys wie diese.

Zu guter letzt möchte ich mich natürlich trotzdem persönlich bei dir und allen Leuten entschuldigen die durch meine unglaublichen Resepktlosigkeiten beleidigt wurden. Persönlich ansprechen möchte ich dabei ersteinmal "eure Gesichter" die bestimmt rein gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun haben, ausser das sie bei der Anwendung meiner genialen Lösung im Winter gewärmt werden würden.  Und natürlich bei *chischko* der von mir als "Kerle" und "Minion" bezeichnet wurde. Ich hoffe du kannst mir diesen Stil nocheinmal entschuldigen und wir können das Ganze irgendwann wie echte Gentlemen lösen.


----------



## chischko (7. April 2016)

*AW: Airflow in einem Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung*

Mal runterkommen (alle beide) und wieder auf die Technik konzentrieren würde ich mal sagen, danke! 
Ich bin keinem Böse wenn er mich als "Kerle mit Minion" bezeichnet und hab ihn ja auch am Anfang angegangen auf nicht rein techn. Ebene, schon OK, davon lebt so nen Forum doch auch!


----------

